# Open Hunter Model tips!



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm really excited about our second show of the season coming up next Saturday! I'm going to be in three hunter flat classes and for the first time an in-hand class, open hunter model! I think we're ready for it, but do you have any tips?


----------

